

VPN, Proxy and other security tools for Bitcoin - Miner_anonym
https://privatoria.net/blog/security-provider-privatoria-accepts-bitcoin-as-an-anonymous-payment-method/

======
celticninja
The content is questionable, things such as:

"Bitcoin transactions are secured by the military grade cryptography."

"We support anonymity and understand how much important it is for our
customers"

"easily pay via the Bitcoin subscription of Privatoria"

I get that english is not everyones first language but if you are going to
target an english speaking demographic then you need to ensure that your
content does not disuade people from using your service. I dont know whether
they can live up to all of their claims of privacy and security but if they
didnt get their content checked over before launch then they may have cut
costs elsewhere.

